

Ask HN: Any help on finding my startup a nice new home/owner? - msencenb

Hey guys,
I'm looking to sell my startup due to lack of time. I think it has a lot of potential (it's much like AppRedeem, Apperang, and Tapzilla), has 700 users (about 50 active), and has had past revenue of around 600.<p>I'm a college student and simply don't have the time to make it successful without angel funding and a full time commitment but I think another developer who wants a side project would be able to really push it. I've invested about 3k of my own money into it, and am hoping to get a small amount back (a couple hundred maybe?). I put it up for auction on flippa for more than I thought it as worth (10,000) just to test the waters and had an unsuccessful auction. I just wanted to reach out to HN to see if I can find a good home for the startup before I start a flippa auction with no reserve at all. It's been my tiny baby for the past year and I would love to see where someone can take it.
======
YuriNiyazov
Am interested. email me - my email is in the profile

~~~
msencenb
sent :)

------
dave1619
How do you ensure people don't scam the system?

~~~
msencenb
There is a small code snippet that has to be inserted into apps that registers
downloads on the site.

